# Venus in the West



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Has anyone noticed how bright Venus is in the west? I thought it was Mars because of the color but I looked it up and it's Venus. I've never seen such a bright planet before. Pretty niffty! Just thought I'd toss that out.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Was looking at it this weekend with my daughter and told her it was Mercury (which I thought followed the sun down in the west). Thanks for setting me straight!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

It might be Mercury, but a quick cursory on the net showed Venus was on schedule to be out. I'm really still not all that sure.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I thought it was Venus. I noticed how bright it was on the 24th of July weekend. It was brighter than I could recall from recent memory


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, Venus is pretty bright now, but will reach it's brightest on October 1st this year. It's pretty awesome.


Venus is often considered the Morning Star or the Evening Star, depending on which time of day it is up and dominating the darkness. For example, from mid-February to mid-October 2010, Venus will be the most notable object in the evening sky in the west after sunset. It shines at a stunning -4 magnitude. The only natural objects in the night sky that are brighter than Venus are the Sun and the Moon (Satellites can briefly flare brighter than Venus).


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Venus, Mars, and Saturn are practically in the same place in the sky right now. The convergence is probably why it appears so bright.

Fishrmn


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Venus, Mars, and Saturn are practically in the same place in the sky right now......
> 
> Fishrmn


Good call. Here is a link to "Sky and Telescope".
http://www.skyandtelescope.com/observin ... 34764.html

Through a decent telescope you can watch the phase changes on Venus similar to the Moon. Mars ain't much to look at other than knowing that it is Mars. Saturn is absolutely spectacular through a telescope. When my students see Saturn for the first time through a telescope, some of them think we painted the image on the inside of the scope. 

BTW I and a couple of my teaching buddies are giving a star show Saturday evening, August 7th, out at the Great Salt Lake Shorelands Preserve, go south @3200 West Gentile, Layton. You're all invited. Time=darkish O clock. Hopefully clear skies. You might want to bring some skeeter repellant.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I think I'll put that on my agenda. I'm not a star nerd but if it has anything to do with the outdoors, I'm in.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Good call. Here is a link to "Sky and Telescope".
> http://www.skyandtelescope.com/observin ... 34764.html


I ain't that smart. I noticed how bright it was, and looked at the "Planets app" on my iPod. Ain't technology great?

Fishrmn


----------

